# Floating Plants



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

I was wondering if more experienced planted tank people could give us newbies a list of plants that can just be floated in our tanks.

I think it's an easier slow transition from fake plants to a planted aquarium, and also good for people like me who might move soon and are hesitant to plant too much in our various tanks and not be able to move them later.

Ok .. Anubias? Anacharis What else?


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Stuff people have sent me:

Red root floater
Dwarf water lettuce
Hornwort
Guppy grass

Also water wisteria is a quick grower!


----------



## KukaaKatchou (Sep 19, 2010)

I have duckweed


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Thrs already a list in the planted section. Th original name was floating p,ants for Betta tanks but the name had to be changed as it became a sticky....


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Duckweed, frogbit, dwarf water lettuce, salvinia, guppy/naja grass, hornwort, witseria. There are more, but those are the easiest ones to have, note that duckweed, frogbit, water lettuce, and salvinia float on top of the water. Frpgbit and water lettuce get long roots that provide cover though.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

water sprite is another easy one


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Water sprite easily grew out of control for me years ago! I kept turtles and just fed it to them when it overgrew in my fish tank lol


----------



## dash45 (Aug 2, 2012)

kfryman said:


> Duckweed, frogbit, dwarf water lettuce, salvinia, guppy/naja grass, hornwort, witseria. There are more, but those are the easiest ones to have, note that duckweed, frogbit, water lettuce, and salvinia float on top of the water. Frpgbit and water lettuce get long roots that provide cover though.


DONT FORGET ANACHARIS .SCIENTIFIC NAME (Egeria densa) SUPER EASY AND GROWS QUICK .GREAT FOR PLATY FRY.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

I prefer anarchis planted, it grows a lot faster for me, but it can be floated.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'd like to have floating plants but I'd like something that isn't hard to maintain.


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

wisteria and sprite are easy to maintain
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I love the Hornwort its so pretty floating and Perseus loves it to sleep in but when I first put in he attacked it biting at it and everything..lol It was his first real plant. I also have Anacharis and its also a nice easy plant, one piece is at the bottom its the biggest piece and has a shoot on it that has grown 1 inches in a month. The other piece is small but alway has a shoot on it around 4 inches and I am just letting it float right now.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I do beleive CABOMBA can be floated as well. It comes in green and a purple? color 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GREEN-CABOM...116?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item519bb08de4

does hornwort really shed the needles as bad as some people claim?


----------



## NapoleonUWS (Apr 23, 2012)

I think Hornwort is the best... looks great and gives bettas a place to rest & hide...
love the long roots that it produces too...


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

any stem can be foated technically so yes cabomba can be, however keep in mind if you have low light the purple wont keep the purply colour.


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Thanks people! I've made a nice list from this and I will look for the sticky about it.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

My hornwort dropped most of its needles when I introduced it to my water. It's sort of growing back now though. It made a huge mess at the floor of the tank though!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I love my Hornwort and what I did was put it in a bowl with some of my tank water I had saved from water changes and sat if somewhere so it could get some sunlight for a week before I put it in my tank and it lost very few needles that way. Perseus loves it too he sleeps in it.


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

Riccia is also a good floating plant...and I prefer it over java moss. It grows faster and looks much more appealing too. You don't need a lot, and give it a bit of love and it'll puff up and grow easily.


----------

